# Tuna mayo and...



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

what do you like your tuna with?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

a fork always helps


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Bread


----------



## special k (Jul 26, 2009)

tuna, low fat mayo, spring onion,sweetcorn

on wholemeal bread or with pasta:thumb:


----------



## Manticore (Aug 29, 2008)

Brown rice...and unsalted peanuts mixed in for good measure.


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

jacket P is my fav

but need ideas for snacks etc


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

In a deli wrap.

Sweetcorn goes very well with it.

Or a soft white roll. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i always put it wit jacket potato, or in a tuna pasta bake with cheese on top mmmm


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Wholemeal pasta, although I loathe the combo. Cheap but certainly not cheerful :lol:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

water, mouth full of tuna swirl with water and gulp

eeeuurgh


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

vlb said:


> water, mouth full of tuna swirl with water and gulp
> 
> eeeuurgh


Why?? Why don't you just eat it on it's own..?

If you don't want Mayo:

Tuna + vinegar + olive oil + salt = Yummmmmm


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

high fat mayo and red onions , yummy


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

few dollops of helmans and your good to go


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Salad, rice, olive oil, reggae reggae sauce, tomatoes, carrots and watercress. Yum


----------



## new_toys (Aug 7, 2009)

Out of the tin...

Failing that I love tuna steaks (with crushed black pepper, sea salt and chilli) with a nice salad and a little balsamic.


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

Sweetcorn & wholemeal pasta


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i effing hate tuna ate two cans a day for six years. No more though. I do like a pre-made tuna sandwich every six months or so


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

I've had tuna mayo chucked in jacket p's with salad covered in salad cream the last 3 nights tea im addicted!! :thumb:


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

sweetcorn with mayo or sometimes i just mix tuna with chili sauce or tobasco


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Mayo and cheese. I like cheese with everything. Chesse. hmmmm. cheese. grrr fckn dieting.


----------

